# So sad



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Well I'm just sick..... came home today and all my girls greeted me at the door except for my white polish. I think a hawk got her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't give up too quickly, she could be hiding some where.

You're going to have to seriously consider keeping them up for a time. This is where a secure outdoor run is so helpful. If a pred did attack it will be back. It's one of those things you can count on.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah I kept them in the run today. They were not to happy. I've looked everywhere. ...she was a ditzy chicken her name was Winny but we should have named her Dory because she acts just like the character. Always walking away from the group and doing her own thing. Only to look up and go running back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd rather put up with my unhappy birds than have them gone like your girl. 

I'm probably wasting my time but I'm still holding out hope she's hidden herself somewhere.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Polish are all ditzes and really did much better in large pens or limited free time. I would also hold out some hope.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm holding out hope....but I have looked everywhere. Someone in my neighborhood saw a hawk with a white duck . So I'm guessing he is targeting white birds. They are easy to see. Has anyone used fishing line above where they free range? Need something to keep this pest away. My girls are my pets...always meeting me at the back door. This is the last pic I have of my white polish. (Tear)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What you would probably end up with using fishing line is a raptor caught in the same area as your birds. If they can't see it there is no reason for them not to go after them. Considering the speed and strength of hawks chances are the fishing line will not hold it back.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

They said that the fishing line shimmers and it confuses the hawk so I don't know. For now they are in their run and not happy. I feel do sorry for them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They will get over it. Mine did.

What I did do was toss them stuff to occupy them. The one thing they liked the most was flakes of straw. They scratched and dug around it and straw does not mold like hay does. Eventually it becomes a wonderful mulch. You can toss seed on the straw or grapes, just about anything they can go hunt for.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh o....good idea thanks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Color doesnt matter to hawks. It's a meal for themselves and their younguns. I've lost Barred Rocks, Red Stars, and a Silver Spangled Hamburg to them. That's one of the pitfalls of letting chickens free range, they are on everybody's menu.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, the most amazing thing I think I've ever seen with my birds was a Momma SS Hamburg bantam hot on the heels of a Red Tail that went after her peeps. She was puffed up like a balloon and hot on his tail as he headed for the trees. She came back when I ran up and told her to come back.

BTW, he didn't get any of her peeps.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Man.... I hate that... day 2 of being locked up and they are so mad. Cook up some eggs for them today. Going to work on a area behind my shed where I can putt netting up over that area so at least they think they are getting out. They should be pretty safe back behind there once the netting is up.


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Whenever mine are out and a hawk is flying over my rooster lets out the weridest sound and everyone heads to the coop and he stands at the door watching the sky its so cool


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin. I've heard of mama hens protecting their chicks. As a matter of fact there was a documentary on PBS several years ago about chickens as pets with one such story as yours. The rooster in my avatar is a Speckled Sussex, his name is Dundee. I twice watched him fly 6 feet up off the ground to attack a low flying hawk. If I hadnt seen it myself, I wouldnt have believed it. The hens had already scattered for cover.
He was literally as mean as a snake (I once saw him chase off a yellow rat snake lol) and there's no doubt in my mind he wouldve sacrificed himself to protect his hens. He got along with my wife really well, but flogged me often. He was the best rooster I've ever owned and I still miss him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Imagine seeing that guy on video protecting his flock. I've never had a rooster like that. Mine would warn but being Silkies there wasn't a whole lot they could do about anything.

I'm just glad I was out there when it happened. The little hussy would probably still be chasing him.


----------

